# Meet Gracie (Lou Freebush LOL)



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

she's gorgeous!! congrats on your new addition!


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh my! She is big! What a sweet big girl! I'd love to give her a squeeze!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful! She's a Landseer, I believe?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Wait to the big drool goobers start flying....... shes a cutie...


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes she is very cute. A little slobber never hurt anything!

Love the name.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Yes she is very cute. A little slobber never hurt anything!
> 
> Love the name.


It's not a little...... A friend of ours has one and they carry towels around with them.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh look at those feet!!! I just love the expression on her face and her colouring is so beautiful. I love the spots and her two tone black white look. She should be a model in a magazine! You sure got yourself a keeper. 
:wavey:

Have lots of fun with Gracie.

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

She's beautiful! My cairn terrorist, Gracie, is also Gracie Lou Freebush...her registered name is Kirkshire's Miss Congeniality.

Congratulations on your new furkid!

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Have lots of fun with Gracie ,she is gorgeous


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

She's beautiful! I love the first pic.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

She is beautiful : :smooch: ! Is she feeling homesick at all?




Phoebe said:


> My cairn terrorist, Gracie, is also Gracie Lou Freebush...Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


Who is Gracie Lou Freebush, an actress?


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww  Congrats, she's a beauty!!!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

gold'nchocolate said:


> Who is Gracie Lou Freebush, an actress?


Did you ever watch Sandra Bullock in Miss Congeniality? Sandra is a detective that goes undercover in a beauty pageant, she uses the name Gracie Lou Freebush.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome Home Gracie Lou!!!! You're a beautiful girl!! :wave:


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Phoebe said:


> Did you ever watch Sandra Bullock in Miss Congeniality? Sandra is a detective that goes undercover in a beauty pageant, she uses the name Gracie Lou Freebush.
> 
> Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


I remember that movie and I really like Sandra Bullock but I never saw the movie. Now, I'll have to rent it 

Lexie's Mom...you have a golden and a rottie in your signature. Can't wait to see Gracie in there too. I've heard that if you keep them groomed then they don't drool as much because that is one of the ways that they cool themselves. I don't know how true that is but it was a woman who owned several St Bernards that told me that.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She is a beauty, congrats




























 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is a beautiful girl. Love her coloring and her spots on her paws. That first picture just cracks me up for some reason.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Her name is Gracie, just been calling her Gracie Lou Freebush because of the Sandra Bullock movie. That's where i got the name. Since we don't know her birthday we thought we'd used April 25th it's not too cold and not to hot, all you need is a light jacket LOL


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

awww i just searched for this thread! She is beautiful!!!! 

I love the name too. LOL


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

OMG, she is awesome. I can't believe I missed this thread before. Probably cause I spent that whole day whining about being 40....lol

She must be so fun to have around.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

yes i remember your birthday. i was happy you are 40 before me LOL :smooch:


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Lexie's Mom said:


> yes i remember your birthday. i was happy you are 40 before me LOL :smooch:


Now I'm gonna start whining again


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Charlie06 said:


> Now I'm gonna start whining again


Go ahead and cry. i know i would if i were 40 already LOL


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Lexie's Mom said:


> Go ahead and cry. i know i would if i were 40 already LOL


"I'll get you my pretty, and your big dog too"

So, what did you think of American Idol last night?  hehe


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Charlie06 said:


> "I'll get you my pretty, and your big dog too"
> 
> So, what did you think of American Idol last night?  hehe



you are kidding, right? lol I hate that **** show with a passion:yuck:


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Lexie's Mom said:


> you are kidding, right? lol I hate that **** show with a passion:yuck:


haha, I know 

You should watch it one time though. The Australian guy is really good....and fun to watch


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Gracie looks like a gentle giant. Love her coloring.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Just curious, how much does a newfie eat a day?


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

she doesn't eat as much as Lexie does. I did lots of research before getting one. They say they don't eat as much as a retriever.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Lexie's Mom said:


> she doesn't eat as much as Lexie does. I did lots of research before getting one. They say they don't eat as much as a retriever.


Wow, that's interesting. I guess our goldens are just pigs lol


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

How did I ever miss this news!!!!!!! Gracie is beautiful!!!!!! Can't wait to seem more photos!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Jazz & Jules said:


> How did I ever miss this news!!!!!!! Gracie is beautiful!!!!!! Can't wait to seem more photos!



thank you!! She is fitting right in. never a dull moment in my house now and lots more sweeper running LOL Instead of once per day i'm sweeping twice per day LOL it's worth it though. They all play so much and it's so cold outside they can't run out there as much. Spring is around the corner WOOHOO


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

she is acutie pie

look at those HUGE paws


----------

